# Lost Guide Paddles on Arkansas in Browns



## caverchicha (Jun 2, 2008)

On June 2, 1008, We flipped a 10.5 foot boat in Raft Ripper, in Browns Canyon on the Arkansas River. We lost two guide sticks. One is a NRS plastic Red and Yellow, is has a name: Clemencia Caporale and number on it: 970-389-9174. The other paddle is a Silver Creek, has a carbon fiber blade, ash shaft. This paddle has it's owners name faded: David Gottorff, as well as the number: 970-209-4456. The paddle is black and wood, it is beautiful and sentimental. If anyone finds these paddles, we would love them back. :wink:


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Damn! If you lost them a thousand years ago, I doubt anyone will find them. 

Sorry, couldn't resist. It's been a long day.

Hope you get them back.


----------



## producerchik (Jun 2, 2008)

rwhyman said:


> Damn! If you lost them a thousand years ago, I doubt anyone will find them.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. It's been a long day.
> 
> Hope you get them back.


Nice. Well done my friend.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

caverchicha said:


> We flipped a 10.5 foot boat in Raft Ripper, in Browns Canyon on the Arkansas River. We lost two guide sticks.


If two guides dropped their sticks flipping in Raft Ripper that's a case of beer apiece upon their return. Please tell me the paddles were, for some inexcusable reason, not secured in the boat or some noobs that didn't know any better were using them. If the whitewater is too tough to hold on to a paddle, one might consider using a Carlisle.

Just giving you some shit. Hope they get their paddles back. Good river karma to you.


----------

